# Horse measuring stick



## BrooksP (2 mo ago)

Thought you might like to see this unusual stick - for measuring horses apparently. It was on an online auction here in the UK. I didn't bid, I just saved the images!

With the 'knuckles' it looks to be made of bamboo (naturally hollow itself of course) but it is also bent, maybe not easy given its strength?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

VERY cool stick! Thanks for sharing. I've seen pictures of wooden measuring sticks but never a bamboo one.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

yep, I must say, that is indeed very different. Thanks for sharing that one, Brooks.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Really a unique stick. I have never seen one like that. Thanks or sharing.


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing, That is unique! DR


----------

